
Addiction: The View from the Rat Park (2010) - douche
http://www.brucekalexander.com/articles-speeches/rat-park/148-addiction-the-view-from-rat-park
======
server_bot
Here is the same study in an easily consumable form (5 minute animated video):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao8L-0nSYzg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao8L-0nSYzg)

I'm not sure I fully buy the idea that addiction is primarily a result of
social isolation as opposed to chemical properties. But if incorporating
socialization into rehabilitation treatment makes it faster or more effective,
then I'm all for it! We too often stigmatize drug users and place all the
blame squarely on the individual instead of considering the context in which
that addiction developed.

